# Best correction of this dilemma?



## christiana (Dec 7, 2007)

I was heartbroken to read this article and cant imagine this situation having continued on for such a time! Their concern seems to be on how to handle the church directory but with little concern that they have been accepting blatant sin in their congregation! To me the issue is not the directory but a total absence of church discipline and eliminating all gays from the church roll ASAP! Yes,all sinners should be welcome to come and hear the gospel but it is not acceptable to accept or to continue allowing those living in sin to be members of the church!
Please comment and suggest your opinions on how this would be best handled!

Southern Baptists of Texas Convention Texan


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 7, 2007)

Wow... I just noticed that the name of the church is Broad Way... very fitting.


----------



## DMcFadden (Dec 7, 2007)

Pergamum said:


> Wow... I just noticed that the name of the church is Broad Way... very fitting.


----------

